# Ein neuer Schwimmteich entsteht



## alexus (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen schon mehrfach Fragen zu meinem im Bau befindlichen Schwimmteich gestellt habe, möchte ich das momentane Sauwetter nutzen um Euch einen etwas tieferen Einblick in mein Projekt zu geben.

Die Idee für einen Schwimmteich kam im letzten Sommer, als das gefühlt 100ste Planschbecken der Kinder mal wieder ein Loch hatte. Damals dachte ich mir, da muss was vernünftiges her und nicht wieder sowas aufgeblasenes. DIe Kinder (7 und 9) waren schnell begeistert, nur meine Frau musste noch überredet werden. Inzwischen hat sie aber auch die Baugenehmigung erteilt, allerdings mit der Auflage, dass der Garten nicht völlig verwüstet werden darf. 

Den Herbst und Winter habe ich dann mit der Planung begonnen.

 Zu den Randbedingungen: 
- Nach längerem vergleichen der verschiedenen Systeme habe ich mich für das Naturagart System entschieden.
- Der Schwimmbereich soll etwa 10 m lang und bis zu 6 m breit in Form einer 8 werden. 
- Der vordere Bereich soll gleichzeitig als Spielfläche für die Kinder dienen und wird daher nur eine Tiefe von 0,8 bis 1 m haben. Im hinteren Bogen falle ich dann auf etwa 1,4 m ab.
- Die Zuwegung zum Garten ist nur etwa 90 cm breit. Daher ist höchstens der Einsatz eines Microbaggers möglich.
- Der Schwimmteich soll direkt neben unserem Gartenhaus mit integrierter Sauna entstehen, so dass er auch als Tauchbecken genutzt werden kann.

Als dann Ende April die Planung von Naturagart vorlag, ging es bei uns auch schon los 
Im ersten Schritt musste unser ehemaliger Kaninchenstall und jetziges Spielehaus der Kinder und eine Sandkiste weichen. Danach wurde der Teichumriß schon einmal ausgelegt und alte Fundamente (Schaukel, Spielehaus) wurden herausgebuddelt.


----------



## alexus (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein neuer Schwimmteich entsteht*

Damit waren dann die Vorbereitungsarbeiten abgeschlossen. 

Seid Anfang Mai habe ich mir dann den Künstlernamen Bodo zugelegt und bin am Schaufeln. Nach reichlicher Überlegung haben wir uns gegen den Einsatz eines Microbaggers entschieden, da er meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel Vorteile bringt. Das Zeitaufwendigste sind die fahrten mit der Schubkarre zum Container (einfacher Weg ca. 50 m ).
Daher hieß es Spaten und Spitzhacke und los gehts. Die obersten 20 cm ließen sich gut mit dem Spaten abtragen, danach kam aber eine etwa 15-20 cm dicke Ton Schicht und die Spitzhacke war gefragt. Darunter kommt dann ein Sand-Lehmgemisch, was zwar sehr am Spaten klebt, sich aber ansonsten recht gut bearbeiten läßt.

Nach drei Wochen (gearbeitet wurde an den Wochenenden/Feiertagen und von 19:30 bis 21:30) waren dann die Grube und der Filtergraben nahezu fertig, wobei ich bis auf die Hilfe der Kinder alles alleine per Hand ausgeschachtet habe. Insgesamt 40 m³ Erde wurden bereits abgefahren. Seit dem haben wir hier leider nur noch Dauerregen (teilweise bis zu 50 L/m²), so dass der Teich bereits das erste mal voll war und die Baustelle geschlossen werden musste Da half auch die Sicherungsfolie nicht mehr wirklich.

Nachdem ich vorgestern alles abgepumpt hatte, konnte ich wieder etwas weitermachen und den Pudding am Boden abtragen, aber heute sind schon wieder bis zu 40 L angedroht. Insgesamt müssen noch etwa 5 -10 cm am Boden, sowie meine Auffahrrampe weggebuddelt werden. Wenn es trocken wäre noch etwa ein Tag Arbeit. Aber Sonntag soll ja endlich die Sonne kommen.


----------



## alexus (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein neuer Schwimmteich entsteht*

Etwas unsicher bin ich noch bei der Gestaltung desFiltergrabens. Momenta nist er wie von NG geplant ausgeführt. Die Länge beträgt etwa 7 m, bei einer Breite von 2-2,5 Metern.

Jetzt hätte ich am Ende noch die Möglichkeit den Filtergraben aufzugabeln und im rot eingezeichneten Bereich (etwa 2-3 m² noch eine Art Kiesfilter aufzubauen. Dort dann von unten Drainagerohre zu verlegen und dieses dann an den zweiten Pumpeneingang (regelbar) anzuschließen. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob dies Vorteile bring oder eher ein hoffentlich funktionierendes System durcheinander bringt. 

Die Vorteile die ich sehe wären halt 
- einen etwas größeren Filterbereich 
- eine zusätzlichen Kiesfilter der ja von vielen positiv bewertet wird
- im hinteren Bereich einen langsameren Sedimenttransport, da sich der Wasserstrom aufteilt

Was meint ihr, bringt so eine Aufteilung Vorteile oder verschlimmbesser ich da eher etwas?

Gruß,

Alexander


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein neuer Schwimmteich entsteht*

10m lang und 6m breit? Also entweder hab ich da ne falsche Größenvorstellung, aber das sieht viel kleiner aus 

Ansonsten wünsche ich frohes Schaffen ... wäre gerne noch mal Kind. Von so was hab ich früher geträumt 

Mandy

PS: wenn Du nach Naturagart baust, was sagen denn die dazu? Ich kenne mich mit diesem System nicht aus.


----------



## charly1882 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein neuer Schwimmteich entsteht*

Hallo Alexander!

Ich zieh mal vor jeden den Hut der seinen Teich selbst mit der Schaufel aushebt.....Brav Brav

Wär und ist bei mir glücklicherweise nicht möglich gewesen...Katastrophaler Boden und 270m³Erde waren mir doch zuviel....




Moonlight schrieb:


> 10m lang und 6m breit? Also entweder hab ich da ne falsche Größenvorstellung, aber das sieht viel kleiner aus



Aufgrund der Taille täuschen die 6 Meter gewaltig. Die breiteste Stelle hat bestimmt 6 Meter...

Bin schon gespannt wies weitergeht...


----------



## alexus (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein neuer Schwimmteich entsteht*

So, mal wieder ein Update.

Mit NG habe ich bezüglich des Filtergrabens gesprochen. Dort wurde mir von der Y-Variante abgeraten, also weniger Arbeit für mich

Die Grube ist inzwischen so weit fertig. Am Wochenende habe ich jetzt noch den Durchbruch und den Standort für den Zielsaugsammler angepasst und die Gräben für die Ansaugrohre im Schwimmbereich ausgehoben (hier werden auf der Folie 75er HT Rohre verlegt).

Ich habe jetzt auch mal nachgemessen, die Teichlänge ist fast wie geplant geworden (Plan 10,5 m, ist 10,9). Als Breite habe ich an der breitesten Stelle 6,4 m gemessen.

Etwas Kummer macht mir noch der Tiefbereich (hinterer Bogen der 8). Durch den Starkregen im Mai und unserem schönen festen Lehmboden mit Mergel und Tonschichten ist der Boden immer noch so mit Wasser gesätigt, dass dort der Boden noch die Konsistenz eines Puddings hat. Im ersten Versuch habe ich bereits einmal den Pudding herausgeschaufelt. Es hat aber leider nur eine Nacht gedauert und ich hatte wieder etwa 1-2 cm Wasser stehen und eine neue Puddingschicht :evil

Nach Rücksprache mit NG muss dieser Bereich aber auch fest sein, bevor es an das Vermessen und Auslege nder Folie gehen kann. Ich habe jetzt mal zwei Löcher in diesem Bereich ausgehoben und jeweils einen durchlöcherten Eimer als Drainageloch hineingestellt. Nach ca. 2 Stunden sind die Eimer dann auch mal mit 3-5 l Wasser gefüllt und können geleert werden. Seitdem steht zumindest kein Wasser mehr auf dem Boden. Wie lange es dann aber wirklich dauert bis der Boden trocken ist 

Zumal die Aussichten für das Wochenende zumindest unbeständig sind.

Den Zwangsstopp im Tiefenbereich habe ich aber schon genutzt um zumindest im übrigen Bereich schon das Vlies (fast 100 m²) zu verlegen. Die Kinder waren richtig begeistert wie weich es ist und wollen am liebsten einen Vliesteich zum kuscheln 
Das Verlegen ging auch alleine recht schnell voran. Wenn man das Vlies leicht auseinanderzieht ließ es sich auch ganz gut mit dem Cuttermesser schneiden. Ich habe erst verlegt und habe mich dann mit unserem Unkrautbrenner an das Verschweißen gemacht. Alle 10-20 cm das Vlies kurz angehoben, 20 sek. draufgehalten und zusammengedrückt. Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich so alles fest verschweißt.

Gruß,

Alexander


----------

